# Remote Starter



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

I just got a 2012 Cruze last week, it has the Driver Convenience package, and I was told that this included the remote start. When I press the start button, it does nothing, even through the Remote link app, when it tells me my car is running, it isn't.. I am going to the dealer in a couple days for another reason but will bring this up, but just curious if anyone can lead me in a direction of understanding why this isn't working.
Thanks


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Conditions in Which Remote Start Will Not Work*

The remote vehicle start feature will
not operate if:

. The key is in the ignition.
. The hood is not closed.
. The hazard warning flashers
are on.
. The malfunction indicator lamp
is on.
. The engine coolant temperature
is too high.
. The oil pressure is low.
. Two remote vehicle starts, or a
single remote start with an
extension, have already
been used.
. The vehicle is not in P (Park).


----------



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you, I didnt see that I had to press the lock button before, it does work, thank you very much


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds good man. Glad I could help.


----------

